# Welche SPS Anlage ist die Richtige für mich?



## Vigo79 (29 Januar 2005)

Hallo, ich hoffe ich bin im Stammtisch richtig... 
Ich würde gern mein Meerwasseraquarium über eine SPS Anlage steuern. Unter anderem Temperaturmessung, Leuchstoffröhren schalten (evtl auch dimmen), Nachfüllanlage für Frischwasser. Ich habe mir die Demo von der Siemens Logo! Software downgeloadet und schon an der Nachfüllanlage gebastelt, die Simulation klappt wunderbar. 
Mir ist wichtig daß ich die Teile günstig bekomme, bin Privatmann und möchte dies nicht professionell betreiben. Mir wurde zur Siemens Simatic geraten, bei den Preisen hauts mir jedoch den Vogel raus und das ist mir schon wieder zu professionell. Wie siehts mit den Mitsubishi Geräten aus? Die sollen keine Zeitschaltuhr drin haben, bräuchte ich aber wegen der Lampensteuerung schon. Ich brauch was, was einfach zu programmieren ist wie mit dem Logo! Programm. Von Siemens Logo! soll seit Herbst ein neues Gerät angekündigt sein bei dem man die Vorschaltgeräte der Lampen gleich so dimmen kann. Sagt mein Händler, im Netz hab ich noch nix gefunden.
Hoffe ihr könnt mir ein wenig helfen. Werden in diesem Forum auch Schaltpläne gepostet und bei Fehlern geholen? Danke schonmal im Voraus.

Ciao Heiner


----------



## BadTaste (29 Januar 2005)

Hallo,


> Wie siehts mit den Mitsubishi Geräten aus? Die sollen keine Zeitschaltuhr drin haben



Doch haben sie, mußt nur die Richtige nehmen http://www.mitsubishi-automation.de/produkte_index.html , ich würde aber vielleicht mal bei Wago, Elrest, Epis, oder wieso nimmst du denn nicht deine Logo Steuerung mit der du das simuliert hast. Die ist doch immer noch am günstigsten und hat eine Uhr! Man kann sie ja auch noch erweitern und hat sogar eine art Anzeige was die SPS nicht hat. Und man sollte auch nicht vergessen das die Software sowie das Kabel zu Steuerung auch nicht immer günstig ist.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## Vigo79 (29 Januar 2005)

Ich hab ja die Logo! SPS nicht. Hab mir nur von der Herstellerseite die Softwaredemo geholt. Die gefällt mir bisher recht gut. Das Kabel ist wahrlich nicht günstig, neu 75 Euro und die Ebay Preise sind auch recht hoch. Hat sonst noch jemand Tipps was meine Belange angeht?


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Januar 2005)

Hast Du denn auch mal die S7 200 in Betracht gezogen? Die ist relativ günstig, leistungsstark und wwi

Elrest? Niiiiiieeeeeehh. Pfui. Könnte ich dir für fast nichts besorgen, aber neh, ich habe mal 3 Monate den Mist in der Hand gehabt. Nie wieder.#


pt


----------



## Vigo79 (29 Januar 2005)

Was heisst WWI? Bin doch Neuling!   
S7 ist doch Simatic oder? Ist das schwer zu programmieren? Ich hab hald bei der Logo die Software. Bastel ein wenig mit den AND/OR Dingern rum und fertig. Wie ich die Ausgänge dann mit den "Objekten" die ich bedienen will zusammenschliesse frag ich später^^


----------



## BadTaste (29 Januar 2005)

> Elrest? Niiiiiieeeeeehh. Pfui. Könnte ich dir für fast nichts besorgen, aber neh, ich habe mal 3 Monate den Mist in der Hand gehabt. Nie wieder.#


Och weiß nich... hab da eigendlich keine Probleme mit gehabt und er will ja keine vollautomatische Schaafschereinpackzukunftsvorausagversandlage sondern eine Aquariumsteuerung realisieren. Und die 200er is ja wohl auch nich das gelbe vom Ei.

schöne Grüße
Michael


----------



## tobias (29 Januar 2005)

Nur eben zur 'Mitsubishi' - weil ich mir vor sechs Wochen eine Alpha2 'zur Ansicht' kaufte.
Bitte  nicht irgendwie als Vergleich zur Logo! oder 'Easy' sehen, weil ich damit eigentlich noch nicht viel machte. 

Die 'Alpha XL' (AL2 MR 24) hat mich irgendwie begeistert. Die Programmierumgebung (Demo Download: http://www.the-new-alpha.com) ist bei Kauf wohl kostenfrei und der Logo!-Programmierung vergleichbar. Das Ding hat 'ne 'Atomuhr' (DCF77) ist Busfähig und verbraucht bei mir mit 24V betrieben komplett bestückt unter 20mA. Genau der Grund die zu wählen - darüberhinaus ist die outdoorfähig und rödelt ohne murren bei bisher minimal -10°C. Das allerdings tut die noch zur Sicherheit danebengehängte CPU 224 von Siemens auch. 
Das Gerät wird seine Ecken und Kanten auch im Laufe der Zeit noch zeigen, aber bisher verliefen auch alle Versuche  die Goodis (Kommunikation, TCP/IP Anschluss etc.) in Gang zu setzen überaus erfreulich. Betrachte das Ding wirklich als Alternative und besorgte mir daraufhin auch andere CPU's von M., die allesamt nicht nur Nachteile aufweisen. 

  Es ist nicht alles Gold was glänzt ....
Kostenpunkt:
 Kabel ca. 90 € ....
Basisgerät: 240 €
Erweiterungen  ... wohl nach oben offen.
...billig ist was anderes, aber gut ist die !

tobias


----------



## Zottel (29 Januar 2005)

Ich würde meine Aquariumsteuerung mit einem Mikrocontroller, z.B. Atmel AVR realisieren. Kriegst du für 2 Euro. Analogeingänge (z.B. für Temperatur) sind schon drin. Serielle Schnittstelle ist drin. Es braucht natürlich etwas Hardware drum rum, um die %V- Ein-Ausgänge mit dem "Prozeß" zu verbinden...


----------



## Vigo79 (29 Januar 2005)

Zottel schrieb:
			
		

> Ich würde meine Aquariumsteuerung mit einem Mikrocontroller, z.B. Atmel AVR realisieren. Kriegst du für 2 Euro. Analogeingänge (z.B. für Temperatur) sind schon drin. Serielle Schnittstelle ist drin. Es braucht natürlich etwas Hardware drum rum, um die %V- Ein-Ausgänge mit dem "Prozeß" zu verbinden...



Ahm da hab ich null Plan... Und Hardware drumrum hört sich teuer und kompliziert an, würd dann doch gern bei SPS bleiben. Danke trotzdem. Ich guck mir grad die Mitsubishi Alpha an. Seh ich das richtig daß es jetzt schon die 0ba5 von Siemens gibt? Die muss doch eben erst rausgekommen sein oder?


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Januar 2005)

Vigo79 schrieb:
			
		

> Was heisst WWI? Bin doch Neuling!
> S7 ist doch Simatic oder? Ist das schwer zu programmieren? Ich hab hald bei der Logo die Software. Bastel ein wenig mit den AND/OR Dingern rum und fertig. Wie ich die Ausgänge dann mit den "Objekten" die ich bedienen will zusammenschliesse frag ich später^^



wwi  = was weiß ich, sorry war schreibfaul und kreativ zugleich 8) 

Du hast da genauso die logischen Gatter. Ich glaube nicht, dass das schwerer ist als Logo. Ich bin kein Fan von der 200er, aber für so etwas würde ich die bevorzugt einsetzen, was nicht heißt, das andere Hersteller nicht auch gut, gar besser sind. Aber Simens hat halt bei der S7 eine relativ sichere Steuerung (wollte nicht Idiotensicher schreiben).

Aber wie gesagt, nur ein Tip. Ich habe auch keine Ahnung, wie hoch der Kurs bei Ebay oder sonst wo für solche Sachen sind.



@BadTaste
Ich musste damals mit CFC oder so ein paar Heizkreise mit SOPT realisieren. Es stellte sich nach 3 Monaten raus, das die SW von Elrest nicht taugte. Die serielle Schnittstelle musste ich trotz allem in C programmieren.

Vieleicht ist mit der Fred heute ja alles besser, aber einmal die Finger verglüht....

Gruß pt


----------



## Zottel (29 Januar 2005)

Vigo79 schrieb:
			
		

> Ahm da hab ich null Plan... Und Hardware drumrum hört sich teuer und kompliziert an


Unterstützung wüdest du hier finden:
http://www.mikrocontroller.net
(Deurtsch)
oder:
http://www.avrfreaks.net
(Englisch) Da gibt´s auch jede Menge Musterprojekte.
"Hardware" bedeutet z.B. 

Optokoppler für Digitaleingänge. Mit Vorwiderstand an Eingangsspannung anpassen.
Relais für Digitalausgänge. Braucht einen Transistor, Widerstand und Freilaufdiode pro Ausgang und wahrscheinlich eine zusätzliche Versorgungsspannung weil die Relais mehr als 5V brauchen.

Oder im Fall der Temp.Regelung:
Temp.Sensor: Direkt anschließbare wie KTY10 oder eine OP-Amp-Stufe für hochohmige Widerstandssensoren oder mehrere für Pt100 oder Thermeoelemente.
Ausgang: ein potentialtrennendes Solid-State-Relais einsetzen und Heizung über Einschaltdauer verstellen.


----------



## Vigo79 (29 Januar 2005)

Also die Mikrocontroller Sachen werd ich mir auch mal anschauen, obwohl ich nicht glaube daß ich damit zurecht komme. 
Die Mitsubishi Alpha wird mir zunehmend sympatischer, wo erfahre ich nen Preis darüber? Bei Ebay siehts mau aus 

So und jetzt frag ich mal das was mich schon dauernd brennend interessiert... WAS kommt zwischen dem SPS Modul und z.B. meinem Leuchtstoffbalken? Die Modulausgänge sind doch nur Schraubklemmen mit 24 Volt Ausgang und an meinen Lampen sind 240Volt Steckdosenstecker ?!? Laut nem Arbeitskollegen kommt da ein Relais dazwischen. Wie sieht denn sowas aus? Hat jemand ein Bild und was kosten diese ca?


----------



## plc_tippser (29 Januar 2005)

Es gibt teilweise SPS Karten für 230V oder mit Relais. An die 24V Version kannst du wie dein Kollege schon sagt Relais dranhängen. Schau mal z.B. bei Konrad. Günstig Hersteller von Relais sind Finder, Tele.

pt


----------



## Vigo79 (29 Januar 2005)

Und angenommen ich nehm die Version mit 230Volt. Da liegen 230 Volt an den Ausgängen? Mit den Fingern sollte ich da ned hinlangen oder?!? Und wenn ich ne Pumpe dann mit 12 Volt habe, wie schliesse ich die an die 230 Volt Ausgänge an?


----------



## tobias (29 Januar 2005)

>>> mit den Fingern ...

... das geht anders. Wenn Du so'ne KleinSPS nimmst würde ich sagen: Wegen der Dimmer und, wie es 'Zottel' schon sagte, PWM-HeizungsModulation(osä), müsstest Du 'ne Transistorversion nehmen. (Bei Flitschibitschi wären zwei Ausgangsmodule zudem zu varieren). 
Hinter die Transistoren (Ausgangsspannung == Betriebsspüannung (hier meist 12V oder 24V)) hängst Du irgendwo in eine 'Kiste' (Kleinverteiler) Relais. Am Besten sind die Finder Hutschienenrelais (Reicheltpreis neu und freie Auswahl: 5€ pro Stück). Wichtig  bei Transistorausgängen ist die Freilaufdiode - bei den Finders zu zustecken. 

In diesem Kleinverteiler sammelst Du Deine 230V Verdrahtung ... Kleinverteiler ist eher fiktiv, treffender ergibts mehr oder weniger Kabelsalat. 

Die SPS gibts normal in zwei Ausführungen. Einmal mit 230V Anschluss (integriertes Netzteil) oder eben 12/24V Betriebsspannung.

 Bei 12/24V ist zusätzlich ein Netzteil (e.g. Logo!-Power) erforderlich. Wenn Du diesen Weg wählst und richtig aufbaust kannst Du ausserhalb des 'Kleinverteilers' die gesamte Steuerung mit nassen Fingern abfassen - sogenannte SELV*-Kleinspannung ... (* naja - nicht ganz)


----------



## Zottel (29 Januar 2005)

Vigo79 schrieb:
			
		

> Und angenommen ich nehm die Version mit 230Volt. Da liegen 230 Volt an den Ausgängen? Mit den Fingern sollte ich da ned hinlangen oder?!? Und wenn ich ne Pumpe dann mit 12 Volt habe, wie schliesse ich die an die 230 Volt Ausgänge an?


Es gibt Relais-Ausgänge, die 230V schalten können (die meisten können das) . Da kannst du auch 12V mit Schalten. Je nach Leistung der Pumpe reicht aber die Strombelastbarkeit nicht. Und es gibt TRIAC-Ausgänge für 230V. Die können nur Spannungen oberhalb der Durchlaßspannungsabfalls des Triacs, können nur AC (sonst gehen sie nie wieder aus) und brauchen einen Midestlaststrom (sonst schalten sie nicht richtig durch). Von Triac-Ausgängen rate ich ab: Ist einer kaputt, z.B. durch Kurzschluß, kannst du die ganze Baugruppe wegschmeißen.


> Wichtig bei Transistorausgängen ist die Freilaufdiode - bei den Finders zu zustecken.


Die meisten Transistorausgänge von SPS haben die Freilaufdioden integriert. Bei "Stecken" bekomme ich eine Gänsehaut...Wenn die Verbindung "wackelt", kann alles mögliche passieren: Fehlfunktion, Tod der Baugruppe.


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

Das wird komplizierter als ich dachte bei den Ausgängen. Muss mir das beim Händler malangucken


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

Jetzt will ichs aber doch noch genau wissen. Zu meinem Händler komm ich so schnell nimmer... 
In den Werbeprospekten steht daß das alles so simpel ist mit verdrahten. Auch mein Händler hat am Telefon gesagt zwischen SPS-Modul und den Endgeräten kommt praktisch "nix" mehr. Dieses "Nix" hört sich aber für mich schon nach was großem an.
Gibts denn folgendes Produkt nicht    Jetzt werd ich wahrscheinlich was neues erfinden...
Also, ich hab nen Schrank mit Hutschienen drin, da montier ich mein SPS Modul. Dann stecke ich daneben ein Relais, das ich auch auf die Hutschienene montieren kann. Das Relais verdrahte ich einfach mit den Ausgängen der SPS und ins Relais stecke ich auch den Stromstecker von meiner 240Volt Pumpe, Aquariumlampe etc. ?!?
So einfach ists wohl nicht oder? Ich mein gibts fertige Relaise die dafür da sind in solche Schränke zu montiert werden und das Signal von nem Modul mit 24 Volt weitergeben an ein "Gerät" mit 240 Volt? Bei Conrad.de find ich leider nur ein Relais mit "Finder" als Hersteller. Am Relais sind 6(?) Stifte/Anschlüsse unten dran. Ich denke die muss ich mit Ausgang SPS Modul und Steckdose verdrahten?!?

Ciao Heiner
P.S.: Erklärts mir bitte Idiotensicher    Mir ist schon klar daß ich die Welt der Elektrotechnik nicht in ner Stunde erlernen kann. Aber wenns doch so "einfach" ist muss man mir das doch erklären können *ggg*


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2005)

hallo,
also bei einer richtigen SPS kommen imense Kosten auf Dich zu. Programmiersoftware, Programmieradapter, Netzteil, CPU, Eingänge, Ausgänge, Analog module usw. davon mal abgesehen ist die Programmierung auch nicht ohne. Also wenn du dich schon mit einer Logo angefreundet hast, warum nicht. Gibt die Logo auch mit Relaisausgang die Schalten bis 10A oder 8A direkt bei230V. Das PT 100modul ist nicht gerade billig, da kommen locker 200-300€ zusammen. Hier im Forum hat jemand eine S5 95U als Steurung für sein Aquarium genommen, den könntest du mal kontaktieren.
Ach wegen den Relais: such mal bei Ebay unter Koppelrelais.
mfg
Dietmar


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

Ich hab gesehen ich brauch das PT100 Ding auch für Temperaturfühler.  Bei reichelt.de hab ich unter Steckrelais was gefunden. Wird mit 250V und 12Volt/10 Ampere oder so angegeben. Kann daß sein daß ich sowas brauche um von meinem Logomodul 240Volt Ausgang runterzudrosseln auf eine 12 Volt Pumpe z.B.? Und die Steckrelaise kommen in so eine Hutschienenhalterung rein und werden dann in den "Schaltkasten" mit auf die Hutschiene des Logo Moduls geklipst/geschraubt. Seh ich das schonmal richtig? Und für was ist das PT100 Modul noch alles gut/notwendig/zu gebrauchen?


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2005)

hallo,
wenn Du eine Logo mit Relais nimmst, brauchst du das nicht, weil 2 Relais jeweils zusammengefasst sind. Also eine mit 8 Ausgängen kannst du 4 Verschiedene Spannung schalten. Die Logo hat sogenannte Potentialfreie Kontakte. Wenn du eine mit Transistorausgang nimmst brauchst du eben die Koppelrelais.
Also da gibt es noch einiges, du kannst z.B. die Lastrelais kanst nehmen, ein Analogausgang, wenn du das Licht dimmen willst,..... am besten guckst mal bei Konrad rein oder direkt bei Siemens. Wenn alles aus der Logo-Serie nimmst kannst du alles in Kleinverteiler einbauen, das ist sehr kostengünstig.
Na ja nicht gerade billig, wenn du jemand kennst der gut Umsatz bei Siemens macht würde ich über den bestellen 10-20% Rabatt ist keine Seltenheit.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

Ich arbeite bei denen^^. Aber nicht als Elektriker. Und Rabatt bekomm ich auch keinen. Also egal. Hätte mir meine Teile bei Ebay gekauft oder das neue 0BA5 Modell. Damit kann man auch Dimmen, irgendwie... Bin mir nicht ganz sicher wie das klappt. 
Wenn ich also mehr 240 Volt Sachen steuern will und nur eine Pumpe mit 12 Volt habe, nehm ich am besten gleich das 240 Volt Logo Modell oder? Das ist nur ein wenig teurer und ich spar mir das Geld trotzdem für das Netzteil für das 24 Volt Modell. Seh ich das richtig? Wär das dann die bessere Wahl für mich?


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
kommt darauf an, was du an den Eingängen an Spannung anliegt??? Ich nehme an ein Schwimmerschalter, also wo mit Wasser rumgemanscht wird ist 24V eh vorzuziehen, und es muß ja kein Logonetzteil sein, bei ebay wirst du sehen da gibt es für schaltschränke, das letzte was ich ersteigert habe war 15€ inclusive Versand mit einerLeistung von 24V 2,5A. Und jetzt kommt der Knackpunkt, die 24V version hat 2 Analoge Eingänge 0-10V, nun könnte man einen Umformer Pt100 auf 0-10V nehmen und sich das teure Pt 100Modul schenken, der Umformer kommt bei Ebay auf ca.15€ gibt manchmal auch Schnäppchen zu 5€.
Auf jedenfall die Logo mit dem Ausgabestand 0AB4 oder höher nehmen, die 5er Version kenne ich noch nicht.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

Bei Conrad.de gibts anscheinend schon die 5er Version. Irgendwie nur bei Conrad. Nicht mal auf der Siemens Homepage ist die Version augelistet. Mein Händler hat auch gesagt die kommt erst noch. 
Wie klappt das mit dem Umformer? Muss ich das Ding dann zwischen Thermofühler und Logo Modul klemmen wie das PT1000 Modul? Mensch ist das doof wenn man Null Plan hat 
Aber wer ned fragt bleibt dumm^^. Danke trotzdem für eure bisherige Geduld und die Antworten, freut mich ehrlich.


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2005)

Nein, den Umformer seperat auf die Hutschiene klicken, 24V Versorgungsspannung anklemmen, den Pt100 aufklemmen in 3-4 Drahttechnik, den 0-10V Ausgang auf den analog Eingang der Logo legen, dann muß imj Logo Programm noch die analog Eingänge parametiert werden.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

au weia.... Was ist überhaupt der PT100. Was macht das Ding?


----------



## lorenz2512 (30 Januar 2005)

ein Temperatur abhängiger Sensor. 
Wenn das alles verwirrend ist, halt am Anfang. Du kannst aber auch einen seperaten Temperaturregler nehmen, der ist günstig zu haben, mit Digitalanzeige so um die 25€ bei Ebay. Und das Dimmen kann man auch billiger machen: über Wiederstände von der Logo auf einen Dimmer mit 0-10V gehen.
Und den Schwimmerschalter die 12V direkt schalten laßen.
Mir fallen da immer mehr Sachen ein, der Phantasie sind keine Grenzen gesetzt.
mfg
dietmar


----------



## tobias (30 Januar 2005)

Hallo,
gehe mal von dem 'Schrank' aus - das ist 'nen guter Anfang.
Wenn die SPS 24V hat benötigst Du eigentlich zwei Hälften ... eine eben für das 230V Gedöns und die andere für 24V. Der Vorteil ist, dass Du auf der Niederspannungsseite rumfummeln kannst soviel Du willst ohne jemals einen durch die Knochen zu kriegen auch wenn die Kiste weiterhin am Netz werkelt. Nachteilig der grosse Platzverbrauch und höhere Preis.

Dann musst Du Dir Gedanken machen wie Du Deine Kabel daran bekommst. Für die Hutschienen gibts Schaltschranksteckdoen - Nachteil: teuer und es gehen maximal 4Stück auf eine Reihe (wenn die Reihe so ungefähr 22cm breit ist (12TE)). Die nehmen Platz weg. 

Wenn Du nur eine Seite hast (im Schrank) - und da 'Hochspannung' und 'Niederspannung wild durcheinander verknotest - benötigst Du minimal vier Reihen. Schöner ist fünf; aber damit sind die Schränke schon 80cm hoch. 

Das malste Dir am Besten mal grob auf. Die NutzBreite einer Reihe ist ungefähr 23cm. Die SPS hat 115, das 24VNetzteil 115 die Steckdosen knapp 60mm. Sicherungen, Finderrelais bekommst Du immer 12Stück nebeneinander pro Reihe. (Wago)Reihenklemmen sind ca. 5mm breit pro Stück - bekommst knapp 50Stück in eine Reihe. Die Klemmen benötigst Du nur wenn Du die Kiste Installationsmässig verdrahtest - sozusagen als Übergang von der NYM auf flexiblen Schaltdraht in der Kiste oder die zwei-Hälften Lösung bevorzugst. 
Am aufwendigsten mit und platzraubend sind dann erfahrungsgemäss die Eingangsschutzbeschaltungen  ...   Ist aucheine sehr teure Sache. Normal nimmst Du da Optokoppler - ich baue mir die immer selber und bekomme 32 Eingänge auf 115mm. 

Soweit, so gut - oder auch nicht. Ich nahm für die Alpha XL 'nen AT 52-2 (Aussenmaße ca 55 * 80cm) mit 120 Steckplätzen. Dachte es reicht für die Ewigkeit ... ist aber fast voll geworden. 

>>was sind  PT100 ...
sind Temperaturfühler. Es gibt da verschiedene Lösungsansätze - auch andere Wege/Modelle sind möglich. 
Was die Händler sagen (kaufen, auspacken, anklemmen && fertig) stimmt leider nie ganz ...
Du benötigst stets neben grundlegenden Kenntnissen der Elektroinstallition auch noch 'ne Menge Kleinkram ... Aderendhülsen, Schaltdraht ...
Das summiert sich ganz gut - das erste Modell wurd immer besonders teuer !!!

Das zum Aufbau - male es mal auf, mit allen Ein- und Ausgängen die Du Dir vorstellst. Dimmer und so noch extra - wenn Du danach suchst: Die Dinger benennen sich  glaub' ich REG's (Reiheneinbaugeräte). 
Gruss
tobias


----------



## Vigo79 (30 Januar 2005)

@Lorenz: Ideen habe ich auch sehr viele. Leider nicht die Kenntnis das alles umzusetzen *g*

@Tobias: Also das ist ja jetzt wirklich aufwendig. Oh Mann... Der Händler hat gesagt wenn ich wieder unterwegs bin kann ich gern vorbei kommen und das Ding an seinem Meewasserbecken ansehen. Bin ja mal gespannt, der wird sicher ganz andre Sachen dran haben, denn er kommt ja billiger an solche Teile und kennt sich aus. 
Er hat gemeint mit dem Logo! Modul und dem was ich vorhab bin ich ab ca 150 Euro dabei... Daß das ned stimmt weiss ich auch. 
Fertige Aquariencomputer kosten ab 500 Euro aufwärts, dann dazu noch das Zubehör. Im Forum sagt man, mit den SPS Sachen kommt man viel billiger weg. Naja, ich werd immer verwirrter *g*


----------



## tobias (30 Januar 2005)

>>> mit den SPS-Sachen kommt man billiger weg ...

tja - das ist Ansichtssache. Wenn Du das auf'n Brett nagelst, vielleicht. 
Die günstigste Lösung ist immer 'zottels' Vorschlag per µC. Das ist nicht zu toppen. Bedarf allerdings imenser Vorbereitung.

So als Vorstellung reicht zum Anfang  'ne Reihe Lüsterklemmen, 'ne (leere) Zigarettenschachtel und 10 -12 Verlängerungsschnüre auf den Tisch zu legen. Die 10/12 Schnüre müssen jetzt mit Hilfe der Lüsterklemmen so an die Zigarrenkiste (SPS) gebändselt gedacht werden, dass es als Stromkreis funktionieren könnte. Schon hat man den Kabelsalat direkt vor sich liegen...
gruss
tobias


----------



## Zottel (30 Januar 2005)

Was kosten und was können fertige Aquariencomputer?


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

hallo,

hast du schon eine Steuerung für dein Aquarium, ansonsten hätte ich vieleicht was für dich.


eah


----------



## Anonymous (12 April 2005)

Hoffe ich kann wieder schreiben, konnte nichts mehr posten, aber ich versuchs jetzt noch einmal...

Ich hab mich dazu entschieden daß ich doch kleinere einzelne Bausätze benutze. Die Idee mit den Microcontrollern gefällt mir auch, aber dazu braucht man doch ein paar Elektrogrundkenntnisse.


----------



## edi (16 April 2005)

Hallo,


> aber dazu braucht man doch ein paar Elektrogrundkenntnisse



die solltest du dir unbedingt zulegen wenn du mit 230 V arbeitest.........

sonst sind am Ende nicht nur die Fische in deinem Aquarium gefährdet.......


----------



## Anonymous (16 Januar 2006)

*Easy*

Versuchs doch mal hiermit. Da bekommst Du alles zusammen. Steuerung, Kabel und Software.

Gruß, Karl

http://cgi.ebay.de/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=7581850314&rd=1&sspagename=STRK:MESE:IT&rd=1


----------



## MRT (16 Januar 2006)

Hallo!

@vigo

Vielleicht hilft dir das Handbuch (pdf file)für die Logo weiter. Im Kapitel 2 findest du wie Schalter, Taster, Schwimmerschalter u.s.w. an die Eingänge angeklemmt werden und wie die Relais und Schütze angeklemmt werden. Das Anklemmen der Ein und Ausgänge (auf den Bildern) ist fast immer gleich, auch bei anderer Firmen , die Klemmenbezeichnung ist anders!

Zur Logo 0BA5 die gibt seit ca. einen Jahr! und kostet um die 110 Euro + 75 Euro fürs Kabel und Software Logosoft v5.0 49 Euro!
Es gibt ein Starterpaket um ca. 150 Euro mit Kabel + Logo (24V oder 230V) und Software V5.0! und handbuch!

Zur Logo 230Rc die hat keine Analogeingänge! Aber da du sowieso Relais benötigt kannst du auch die 12/24Rc version mehmen!


----------



## maxmax (17 Januar 2006)

Hallo vigo79
hast Du schon mal die C-Control Serie von Conrad angesehen?


----------

